# Kipo and the Age of Wonderbeasts



## tales (Feb 28, 2020)

So... Anyone else watch this show yet? (It's on Netflix)
Also, just for reference, here's the shows trailer:





I, for one, am floored for a second season. 10 episodes is not enough to satiate me. I'm probably gonna make some fanart for it - of which there is a shockingly short supply on FA.

I'm interested to hear you folks' thoughts. What did you think of the show?

Kinda spoiler: 



Spoiler



Definitely hoping for Kipo to go full-leopard in season 2.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 28, 2020)

When I first saw the trailer for the show, it looked like an offensive piece of shit telling furries to yiff in hell and I wanted nothing to do with almost like a tengen toppa Gurren Lagann 2.0, but according to what someone told me on deviantART, there is more substance and flavor to it than that, but I'm still skeptical. Like, how often are furries protagonist characters? Judging by the trailer, even cute animals are antagonist characters to the oh so innocent human characters? How do humans and furries coexist in this world? Isn't exactly like in tengen toppa Gurren Lagann where furries are basically the high hierarchy and humans are supposed to be their b*tch, only for humans to rise up, wipe most of them out and whatnot, or is this show actually trying to be likeable and not do something that f*cking cliche? I'm asking in earnest before I even attempt to give this show a shot. If it is what I fear it is, then I do not ever want these guys to get any of my support, but if it's not what I fear it is, then I want to know.


----------



## tales (Feb 28, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> When I first saw the trailer for the show, it looked like an offensive piece of shit telling furries to yiff in hell and I wanted nothing to do with almost like a tengen toppa Gurren Lagann 2.0, but according to what someone told me on deviantART, there is more substance and flavor to it than that, but I'm still skeptical. Like, how often are furries protagonist characters? Judging by the trailer, even cute animals are antagonist characters to the oh so innocent human characters? How do humans and furries coexist in this world? Isn't exactly like in tengen toppa Gurren Lagann where furries are basically the high hierarchy and humans are supposed to be their b*tch, only for humans to rise up, wipe most of them out and whatnot, or is this show actually trying to be likeable and not do something that f*cking cliche? I'm asking in earnest before I even attempt to give this show a shot. If it is what I fear it is, then I do not ever want these guys to get any of my support, but if it's not what I fear it is, then I want to know.


Well, if you don't mind spoilers too much, 



Spoiler



The main protagonist, Kipo, ends up being part-furry by the end.


As for non-spoiler ways to answer your question, furries in this world don't get along with humans, but the entire message of the show is about facing and undoing prejudice. Aka, befriending the furries, not killing them.


----------



## Starbeak (Feb 29, 2020)

Enjoyed the first season. I can't get into what I liked or didn't like about it without spoilers but I will say... It is worth the watch.

So many unanswered questions (=


----------



## tales (Feb 29, 2020)

Starbeak said:


> Enjoyed the first season. I can't get into what I liked or didn't like about it without spoilers but I will say... It is worth the watch.
> 
> So many unanswered questions (=


I know exactly what you mean... A lot of the best parts require some context that would involve spoilers.

Also yes to your second remark; 



Spoiler



I mean... Hugo? just that whole thing. And also, we never really had it confirmed that the stuff in Kipo's dream is true; i.e. Despite alot of people saying she's half-mute, we don't for sure know. She definitely has some genetic shenanigans, but yeah.


----------

